# Sokhna



## shaks (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi I am new to the forum...lots of questions : I live in the UAE and we just bought a place in Sokhna Stella di Mare sea view. The place needs furnishing. How easy is it to do it from Cairo? Should we consider getting everything from the uAE ? We do not have a car in Egypt. Can we call taxi or driver with a car around Sokna if needed ? More to come ! TIA


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

shaks said:


> Hi I am new to the forum...lots of questions : I live in the UAE and we just bought a place in Sokhna Stella di Mare sea view. The place needs furnishing. How easy is it to do it from Cairo? Should we consider getting everything from the uAE ? We do not have a car in Egypt. Can we call taxi or driver with a car around Sokna if needed ? More to come ! TIA


I would not boder with bringing furniture due to costs and customs issues, it is easy to buy and find transportation once in Cairo ...probably about 100 km from Cairo airport!!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Just hire a man with a trick but make sure they pack it properly !!


----------

